

Ask HN: Thinking of mentoring? Looking for a mentor? - eatitraw

Let&#x27;s match mentors and mentees
======
eatitraw
I am a software developer at Yandex(russian search engine company) and I want
to mentor someone(or even a group -- it is much more fun to learn in a
group!).

Ideally, a potential mentee: \-- Wants to code her or his own small search
engine. Obviously, it is difficult to recreate Yandex or Google, but it is
relatively easy to make something on a smaller scale. \-- Knows some C++, but
wants to expand her or his knowledge \-- Is in the beginning of the software
development career

This is just a description of someone who I can help the most. If you don't
quite match this description, send me an email anyway -- I can still help you
with your own project in C++ or help you code a search engine in a some other
language than C++. Or maybe I can just help pairing you with someone more
relevant. :)

Email: in profile.

~~~
eatitraw
Several people emailed me, and now I seriously consider mentoring a small
group of people(instead of one-on-one mentoring).

If you know some C++ and want to learn(by doing) how search engines work --
email me!

~~~
yen223
If you do start a study group, please count me in! I've been doing Python for
a while now, and I would certainly like to pick up another language.

------
S4M
I could get some help with front end web development. In exchange, I could
help in maths. The deal would be: you are available to answer my dumb
questions in css, html or jquery, and I am available to answer your dumb
questions about maths (linear algebra, bit of number theory, analysis,
probability and statistics).

I guess it would be a good fit for a competent web developer who for some
reasons wants to learn maths (I am about the opposite). My email is in my
profile if someone is interested.

~~~
krrishd
I'm a high school student taking Calculus AB this coming year, and just
finished taking Trig/Precalc and AP Statistics this year. I'd like some help
at some points if and when I'm stumped about something.

I'm also a pretty good front-end developer, and I'd love to be of assistance
when I can. Sound like a good fit?

~~~
S4M
Of course! Just drop me an email so we can have each other's details.

------
miguelrochefort
Looking for: Mentor

Location: Montreal, Canada

Current job: Mobile app developer (Windows Phone, Xamarin iOS and Xamarin
Android). Mostly C#, Windows, Visual Studio, TFS, etc.

Interests: semantic web, knowledge representation, linguistics and constructed
languages, UI/UX (bleeding edge, wearable and mobile), product design,
logic/declarative/functional/reactive programming, distributed systems, smart
contracts, task/project/time management and GTD, quantified-self, life-hacking
(nootropics, speed reading, psychology, polyphasic sleep, diets), political
science (geolibertarianism), transparency (as opposed to privacy), crypto-
currencies/Ethereum, minimalism.

People that inspire me: Bret Victor, Alan Kay, Douglas Engelbart, Albert
Einstein, David Allen, Jacque Fresco, and of course Steve Jobs (haters gonna
hate).

Other: I type in Dvorak. I'm an INTP. I want to change the world. I challenge
you to find someone more ambitious than me. I have trouble executing my grand
visions. I seek an open-minded mentor that share my vision of the world and
wish to share some wisdom.

------
hath995
Hi, I'm looking for a mentor for math (proofs, abstract algebra, real &
complex analysis) and algorithms.

I'm a software developer working in Node.js, and very solid with JavaScript,
MySQL, Mongo, and other web technologies (jQuery, Angular, etc...). I also
have experience with a number of other languages including PHP, Java, C/C++.
I'd be happy to mentor folks in those things as well.

------
redxblood
I´m a student of Computer Science in my second year. I know HTML, CSS,
Bootstrap, a little Jquery, Java, a bit of C++, and have created a couple
websites.

If anyone would like mentoring of any of the above, i´d love to help! And if
anyone knows about Node.js or databases, i´d certainly would be glad to learn.
In return i´d teach or help in whatever i can.

------
jackgolding
I am interested in having a designer/front end dev/UXer to bounce off and help
me get started with my portfolio.

I am a Market Research Consultant (Data Analyst) so I could offer
mentoring/advice for surveys or data analysis. I also am pretty handy at
programming (python) and maths (early uni.)

Shoot me an email! jackgolding@live.com.au

------
gauravgupta
I'm a developer with about 6+ years of experience in web companies like
SlideShare, Educomp and Naukri.com. Currently running my own startup and doing
tech consulting for other startups in my free time! More details here -
[http://www.gauravgupta.in/freelance.php](http://www.gauravgupta.in/freelance.php)

------
helen842000
I'd be really interested in having a mentor as I persevere with becoming a
self-sufficient coder/learner. Someone willing to not skim over the
fundamentals, advise on best practices and assist with what will probably be
very naive/basic mistakes. I'm most familiar with Python, I did my CS degree 9
years ago, I hack a lot of stuff together to get close to what I want to make,
I can edit existing code but would like to build small web apps & learn how to
manage them efficiently.

On the flip-side, I would be happy to reach out to anyone needing help on the
business side, user testing, feedback, a/b testing, finding their audience,
marketing. I currently work as an I.T Consultant in streamlining & automating
businesses and I also run a wedding photography company.

My e-mail is my username at gmail.com

------
jamielee
Anyone in Atlanta, Georgia?

I would love to have a mentor. I stumbled upon Hacker News about a year and a
half ago. I was not into programming before. One day, I got interested in
programming and stories about computer hackers and so naturally I stumbled
upon this website.

I am still a newbie. Right now, I am interested in learning Ruby and
Javascript. I dabbled around with Java for a few months a while ago, but I
became more interested in HTML5. I taught myself nearly everything I know
about programming. I am probably not at the level to have a mentor, but I
would really love to chat with someone about programming or meet up and code
together. Maybe get some tips and advice on how to accelerate learning.

I do not know how distance mentoring would feel, but I am open to it.

email: jamie.lee@gatech.edu

------
MrGando
Reasonably versed mobile dev ( iOS ). If you need some help/mentoring, give me
a shout at "me at nicolasgoles.com"

I'm looking to learn interesting or advanced iOS (low level stuff, interesting
UX concepts). Also interested in server side coding with Go.

Cheers! Nico

------
macguyver
This is a great idea and similar to this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7692769).
I think there's a chance of building this into a platform. Email me if you're
interested.

------
wturner
I have a few programming mentors I work with and I'm looking to develop the
business side of myself thus I'm looking for a business mentor. In exchange I
can help you with web projects and give you a percentage of whatever business
we create.

I'm in my late 30's so I have a lot of experience. I don't mind working with
people who are younger , but 30 is about the cut off limit. My goal is to seed
a lifestyle business that has the potential to grow very large. I'm more
interested in a good fit between myself and the mentor than the mentor being
extremely successful. However, you should have a track record that reflects a
degree of successes. wktdev@gmail.com

I'm looking to get started in about 2 months.

Thank you.

------
yen223
I'm looking to pick up machine learning skills, especially on the math side.
I've completed the Coursera course on Machine Learning, and I'm looking to
take it to the next level. In return I can teach whatever I can - I have some
pretty decent Python programming skills.

------
SJMosley
I am looking for a mentor in game development. I studied game development and
computer science in school. I have worked on a few games academically but am
looking to start making and any expertise would be extremely helpful.

Email: in profile

------
blairbeckwith
Quite experienced in building developer communities around platforms. Whether
you're looking to kickstart an ecosystem or grow an existing one further, I
have solid knowledge of the process from a software and business perspective.
I currently run Shopify's App Store ecosystem which does millions of
dollars/year in revenue for our partners.

Reach out to me if there's any way I can help: blair@shopify.com

~~~
miriadis
Hi Blair. Your profile is very interesting. I sent you an email. Thank you in
advance.

------
adidash
Experienced in search marketing, web analytics, & conversion optimization and
a mentor at a startup accelerator.

Looking for a programming mentor to help me learn Python. Have some HTML, JS,
& CSS experience but no backend knowledge. Email - adityadugar@gmail.com.

------
voltaire
Looking for mentor in director / vp product role mainly for career advancement
advice.

